

'Sex-Positive' URL Shortener Shut Down By Libyan Government - ams1
http://tpmmuckraker.talkingpointsmemo.com/2010/10/sex-positive_url_shortener_shut_down_by_libyan_gov.php

======
ukdm
Earlier discussion <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1764042>

